# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v3.14.00 Released - Discussion Here [UPD: Dec 10, 2021]

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

_Updated MTK Module (Support to MTK Dimensity  1200), Supported No Auth / No Credits / OneKey Flash, Authentication  Service, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Unlock / Relock Bootloader etc  functions! 
Updated Xiaomi Qualcomm "Authentication Service" and "Reset FRP (Sideload)" function! 
Added "Boot into EDL (Fastboot)" function, Supported OneKey Fastboot to EDL mode for Xiaomi (Qualcomm) MIUI11 and above version!  ADDED MTK MODULE:
No Auth / No Credits / OneKey
CPU's Supported All Brands Models:
MT6739, MT6739W, MT6750, MT6755, MT6761, MT6762, MT6763, MT6765, MT6768,  MT6771, MT6785, MT6779, MT6873, MT6875, MT6883, MT6885, MT6889, MT6833,  MT6853, MT6877, MT6891Z, MT6893 - Flash
- Factory Reset
- Reset FRP
- Unlock Bootloader
- Relock Bootloader
- Authentication Service  XIAOMI MODULE:
Added "Boot into EDL (Fastboot)" function, Supported OneKey Fastboot to EDL mode for Xiaomi (Qualcomm) MIUI11 and above version.
- POCO F1 (BERYLLIUM)
- POCO F2 PRO (LMI)
- POCO F3 (ALIOTH)
- POCO F3 PRO (HAYDN)
- POCO M2 PRO (GRAM)
- POCO M3 (CITRUS)
- POCO X2 (PHOENIXIN)
- POCO X3 NFC (SURYA)
- POCO X3 PRO (VAYU)
- REDMI 6 PRO (SAK URA)
- REDMI 7 (ONCLITE)
- REDMI 7A (PINE)
- REDMI 8 (OLIVE)
- REDMI 8A (OLIVELITE)
- REDMI 8A PRO/DUAL (OLIVEWOOD)
- REDMI 9 POWER (LIME)
- REDMI 9T (LIME)
- REDMI K20 (DAVINCI)
- REDMI K20 PRO (RAPHAEL)
- REDMI K20 PRO_PREMIUM (RAPHAELS)
- REDMI K30 (PHOENIX)
- REDMI K30_5G (PICASSO)
- REDMI K30 PRO (LMI)
- REDMI K30S ULTRA (APOLLO)
- REDMI K40 (ALIOTH)
- REDMI K40 PRO/K40 PRO+ (HAYDN)
- REDMI NOTE 10 PRO_4G (SWEET)
- REDMI NOTE 10_4G (MOJITO)
- REDMI NOTE 10 LITE (CURTANA)
- REDMI NOTE 5 (WHYRED)
- REDMI NOTE 6 PRO (TULIP)
- REDMI NOTE 7/7S (LAVENDER)
- REDMI NOTE 7 PRO (VIOLET)
- REDMI NOTE 8 (GINKGO)
- REDMI NOTE 8T (WILLOW)
- REDMI NOTE 9_4G (LIME)
- REDMI NOTE 9 PRO (JOYEUSE)
- REDMI NOTE 9 PRO MAX (EXCALIBUR)
- REDMI NOTE 9 PRO_5G (GAUGUIN)
- REDMI NOTE 9S (CURTANA)
- REDMI S2 (YSL)
- REDMI Y2 (YSL)
- REDMI Y3 (ONC)
- MI 10 (UMI)
- MI 10I_5G (GAUGUIN)
- MI 10 PRO (CMI)
- MI 10S_5G (THYME)
- MI 10T/10T PRO (APOLLO)
- MI 10T LITE_5G (GAUGUIN)
- MI 10 LITE ZOOM (VANGOGH)
- MI 10 LITE_5G (MONET)
- MI 10 ULTRA (CAS)
- MI 11 (VENUS)
- MI 11I/MI 11X PRO (HAYDN)
- MI 11T PRO (VILI)
- MI 11X (ALIOTH)
- MI 11 LITE 5G NE (LISA)
- MI 11 LITE_4G (COURBET)
- MI 11 LITE_5G (RENOIR)
- MI 11 ULTRA/PRO (STAR)
- MI 6X (WAYNE)
- MI 8 (DIPPER)
- MI 8 SE (SIRIUS)
- MI 8 PRO/UD (EQUULEUS)
- MI 8 LITE (PLATINA)
- MI 8 EXPLORER (URSA)
- MI 9 (CEPHEUS)
- MI 9 PRO_5G (CRUX)
- MI 9 SE (GRUS)
- MI 9T (DAVINCI)
- MI 9T PRO (RAPHAEL)
- MI A2 (JASMINE)
- MI A2 LITE (DAISY)
- MI A3 (LAUREL_SPROUT)
- MI 9 LITE/MI CC9 (PYXIS)
- MI CC9E (LAURUS)
- MI CC9 PRO (TUCANA)
- MI CC9_MEITU (VELA)
- MI CIVI (MONA)
- MI MAX 3 (NITROGEN)
- MI MIX FOLD (CETUS)
- MI MIX 2S (POLARIS)
- MI MIX 3 (PERSEUS)
- MI MIX 3_5G (ANDROMEDA)
- MI MIX 4 (ODIN)
- MI NOTE 10 LITE (TOCO)
- MI PAD 4/PLUS (CLOVER)
- MI PAD 5 (NABU)
- MI PAD 5 PRO_5G (ENUMA)
- MI PAD 5 PRO_WiFi (ELISH)
TIPS: this function need credits (8 credits / time), hidden by default, contact us if you need use it please. 
Need Auth Service (For Find Device is OFF)
Following Models by EDL Mode: Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager
- REDMI NOTE 10 LITE (CURTANA)  CHANGED
- Added "Tools" tab on the "HOME" tab, Supported Onekey install VC Library, UsbDk, Libusb etc
- Added "Boot into EDL (Fastboot)" function for Xiaomi Module
- Added "Lookup Model (Fastboot)" function for Huawei Module
- Added "Special" tab for MTK Module, Supported Onekey Authentication  Service, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Unlock/Relock Bootloader etc
- Added TestPoint of some new models
- Changed Move "View Device Information" and "Partition File Manager" function of each module to the Tools tab
- Changed "Unlock" tab name of each module rename as "Screenlocks"
- Fixed "Authentication Service" function for Xiaomi Module
- Fixed "Reset FRP (Sideload)" function for Xiaomi Module
- Fixed Factory Reset bugs for Huawei Module
- Fixed Read Partitions bugs for Android Module
- Fixed Known bugs  INFO
About MTK module "Authentication Service" function:
1).Method: Press "Authentication Service", Power off, Press Vol Up + Vol Dn, Connect USB Cable.
2).Function: Select Loader and Scatter files manually after Authentication Service, supported Unlock/Flash etc functions.
2.1).Loader: Select "DA_v3_3001_01.bin" or other loader files
2.2).Scatter: get "*_scatter.txt" and "preloader_*.bin" files from firmware and then select scatter file.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
EmeGSM Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

